# Maryland Herf March 7th or 8th?



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

This all started on this Thread: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=138325

We want to get Gorillas living in the Maryland, Virginia, and DC (and nearby) area together.

68TriShield said that we could meet up at Signature in Rockville for smokes, Hooters for food then back to Signature for more cigars? (1 block away).

We need to know what night is going to work best Friday or Saturday (March 7th or 8th)?

I'm flying out from the West Coast and would enjoy meeting as many of my East Coast BOTL (and SOTL) as possible.

Let's see what we can come up with...


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

It's my anniversary the 7th so Saturday would be better for me...


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> It's my anniversary the 7th so Saturday would be better for me...


and Thursday if you can :ss


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm in for Friday or Saturday (perhaps both).


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm in for Thursday, Friday and Saturday!!!

I don't know how far Signature is from the Bethesda Hyatt??? If there is a closer place or somewhere that a few guys want to get together just for small time stuff am always up for that.

68TriShield - I think Saturday should be the Big One :tu and the other nights can be for the guys that can make it.


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

thursday or saturday for me...no friday.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

dwhitacre said:


> I'm in for Thursday, Friday and Saturday!!!
> 
> I don't know how far Signature is from the Bethesda Hyatt??? If there is a closer place or somewhere that a few guys want to get together just for small time stuff am always up for that.
> 
> 68TriShield - I think Saturday should be the Big One :tu and the other nights can be for the guys that can make it.


You'll notice Hyatt is literally on top of Bethesda Station.Twinbrook Sta. is across the street from Signature Rockville and Rockville Sta. is 4 minutes from my office.

http://www.stationmasters.com/System_Map/BETHESDA/bethesda.html
EDIT:those 2 stations are are a couple stops north.


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

I'd be up for something on thursday no doubt. Friday is definitely a no-go & saturday i'm not sure about...it'd be up in the air..

but thursday is a definite go for me


----------



## rgordin (Jan 6, 2007)

I could probably do Thursday. Gotta wonder why, with all the places for food off of Rockville Pike, 68TriShield wants to eat at Hooters. Didn't you say you had an anniversary that week? :ss


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

rgordin said:


> I could probably do Thursday. Gotta wonder why, with all the places for food off of Rockville Pike, 68TriShield wants to eat at Hooters. Didn't you say you had an anniversary that week? :ss


I only eat there once every couple years.I like the wings too much...


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

68TriShield said:


> I like the wings too much...


:r:r
that's what they all say


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> I like the wings too much...


Really? I'm a breast or leg man myself!


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

Tell ya'll what I'll smoke one for ya'll as soon as I get off the bird. I'll be in Afghanistan by then. Now if we can only plan a Herf for sometime in August or September, I might even be able to bring some afghany smokes. 


:blDave & Celeste Happy Anniversary :bl
Tell Celeste and Zach I said hi.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I'd prefer Saturday personally but will make either work


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

ragin' cajun said:


> Tell ya'll what I'll smoke one for ya'll as soon as I get off the bird. I'll be in Afghanistan by then. Now if we can only plan a Herf for sometime in August or September, I might even be able to bring some afghany smokes.
> 
> :blDave & Celeste Happy Anniversary :bl
> Tell Celeste and Zach I said hi.


I will Nick,thanks.We will herf,shoot me a email when you know the return date.

EDIT:Keep the Afghan smoke Bro


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

let's try to pin a day down asap so i can figure out if i can make it or not.
This newbie is tryin to HERF :chk


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

If it's a Thursday, I could try to swing off work early.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

ragin' cajun said:


> Tell ya'll what I'll smoke one for ya'll as soon as I get off the bird. I'll be in Afghanistan by then. Now if we can only plan a Herf for sometime in August or September, I might even be able to bring some afghany smokes.
> 
> :blDave & Celeste Happy Anniversary :bl WOOHOO!


Be safe Nick, just what are afghany smokes????:r

Thursday and Friday work best for me fellas, Saturday is a maybe right now.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Darrell do you want to catch the subway up?


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

68TriShield said:


> Darrell do you want to catch the subway up?


Jeremy has offered me a ride!!! What a generous brother!!!:tu


----------



## rgordin (Jan 6, 2007)

Darrell: While you are at the Hyatt, you are only about a 10-minute walk from one of my favorite B&M's in the metropolitan area: Bethesda Tobacco, which is on St. Elmo Avenue. Drawbacks are size of the store (during nice wheather, a lot of us gather outside) and not a huge selection of different brands. But it is a great place to hang out. A lot of friendly regulars. Mike, the owner, is a good guy and very knowledgable. And, although they do not have the selection of Signature in Rockville, they carry plenty of great cigars - certainly enough for you to find a good smoke. Prices are fair and conversation is easy.

http://www.bethesdatobacco.com/

There are a few chairs downstairs and a TV lounge upstairs.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

rgordin said:


> Darrell: While you are at the Hyatt, you are only about a 10-minute walk from one of my favorite B&M's in the metropolitan area: Bethesda Tobacco, which is on St. Elmo Avenue. Drawbacks are size of the store (during nice wheather, a lot of us gather outside) and not a huge selection of different brands. But it is a great place to hang out. A lot of friendly regulars. Mike, the owner, is a good guy and very knowledgable. And, although they do not have the selection of Signature in Rockville, they carry plenty of great cigars - certainly enough for you to find a good smoke. Prices are fair and conversation is easy.
> 
> http://www.bethesdatobacco.com/
> 
> There are a few chairs downstairs and a TV lounge upstairs.


This is great information!!! Thank you!

I think we should make a commitment to Herf on Saturday Night at Signatures. Is everyone good with that?


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

crap! Well, Saturday is a no-go due to family birthdaytorial obligations and I don't think the man will give me Friday off...but couldn't hurt to ask! The only other time would be Thursday at lunch. This sucks!


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

damn....saturday isn't looking good for me either, but it's still up in the air.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm down for thursday.:tu


----------



## ibosmiley (Feb 29, 2004)

Saturday the 8th there is a Tatuaje event at the Humidour in Timonium, MD. I'm going to be at that that day.


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm good for Saturday if that's the decided on day. :ss


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

Any word on the decided day?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

4thtry said:


> Any word on the decided day?


I'll shoot for Thursday to start off then see what Saturday brings :ss


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

68TriShield said:


> I'll shoot for Thursday to start off then see what Saturday brings :ss


Beautiful. So a little bit of both days if we all get lucky.

I'm definitely a go for thursday.......Saturday, well, we'll have to see what mama 4thtry says


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Saturday would work for me - can't do weekdays very well.



Ron


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

so whats the final plan? let me know !!

Darell, if nothing goes on im still stopping by, i got some gifts for you. :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Darrell's Wife and baby are under the weather at the moment.I'd guess we are on hold for the moment.


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

thanks for the update, i hope they're okay!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm Back!!!

I've been taking care of the family!!!

I'm still heading to MD!!!

The plan is Saturday Night - Signature (what time to meet? How about 6 PM? ), Hooters, and more Signature for more Herfing!

Let's get a head count for Saturday Night:

1) dwhitacre

.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Let's get a head count for Saturday Night:

1) dwhitacre
2) TriShield-I will try.Saturday is not given for me,sorry.









Darrell,Thursday is open for me.What time can you break free if at all?


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

1) dwhitacre
2) TriShield-I will try.Saturday is not given for me,sorry.
3) Munkey


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll talk with the wife tonight about it. If I can make it, I probably won't be there until 8PM. My wife gets home 6:30-7PM, and it's an hour drive.


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm in...and Dave...please try to be there thx. 

1) dwhitacre
2) TriShield-I will try.Saturday is not given for me,sorry.
3) Munkey
4) PitDog


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

PitDog said:


> I'm in...and Dave...please try to be there thx.
> 
> 1) dwhitacre
> 2) TriShield-I will try.Saturday is not given for me,sorry.
> ...


I will Jeff,we need a time too.


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm down for saturday, the only thing is I need to know what time this is gonna end, particularly since I'm giving dwhitacre a ride. I have somewhere to be at around 10:30ish, this should be done by then right??


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

jkim05 said:


> I'm down for saturday, the only thing is I need to know what time this is gonna end, particularly since I'm giving dwhitacre a ride. I have somewhere to be at around 10:30ish, this should be done by then right??


I leave when I need to - so that will be great!!!:tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Let me know if Thursday is out Darrell.


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

well, thursday was the only day i could make it, saturday is officially a no-go.

i am looking foward to hopefully meeting some of you in the near future though, i'll keep an eye out for future herfs. 

enjoy the day fellas & smoke one for me


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Is thursday a lock? (where and when?)


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't get in until 6 pm tomorrow (Thursday).

Once I get checked in, tell me where you want to meet and I'm there!!!:tu

I'm gonna PM my Cell Phone number to each person who posted. I won't have a computer so everything will have to be by phone.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

dwhitacre said:


> I don't get in until 6 pm tomorrow (Thursday).
> 
> Once I get checked in, tell me where you want to meet and I'm there!!!:tu
> 
> I'm gonna PM my Cell Phone number to each person who posted. I won't have a computer so everything will have to be by phone.


As in land or get to the hotel?


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

1) dwhitacre
2) TriShield-I will try.Saturday is not given for me,sorry.
3) Munkey
4) PitDog
5) Smokin' Machinist - I hope to make it, it's not definite though.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

I couldn't get off but I'm trying to re-route some of my Marlboro shipments. If I can swing that, I'm there.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

PM's sent!

Hey one more thing! I can't bring my torch on the plane and I really don't want to lose my Palio - Will any of you happen to have any of these available to borrow???:r


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

Darrell,

There hasn't been any talk about Friday night that I can see. Let me know if you want to take me up on my previous offer to go to That's Amore, 46300 Potomac Run Plaza, Sterling, VA. 20164 (on Rt 7 west of 495). I can pick you up and anyone who wants to can meet us there. Otherwise, somebody come up with something for Friday night!!!

Tim D.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Tim D. said:


> Darrell,
> 
> There hasn't been any talk about Friday night that I can see. Let me know if you want to take me up on my previous offer to go to That's Amore, 46300 Potomac Run Plaza, Sterling, VA. 20164 (on Rt 7 west of 495). I can pick you up and anyone who wants to can meet us there. Otherwise, somebody come up with something for Friday night!!!
> 
> Tim D.


Let me know some details and I'll join you.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

"That's Amore" is an eating experience. If you haven't been, be prepared for something special...and lot's of take home bags. :tu


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

jkorp said:


> I'll talk with the wife tonight about it. If I can make it, I probably won't be there until 8PM. My wife gets home 6:30-7PM, and it's an hour drive.


Hey Jkorp... "You got anything in that poodle gun for me?" The Tick was the BEST! "Roof Pig, most unexpected.", " MY GOD! It's the Swiss."

Sorry for the thread jack. No one else understands my Tick humor.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Tim D. said:


> Darrell,
> 
> There hasn't been any talk about Friday night that I can see. Let me know if you want to take me up on my previous offer to go to That's Amore, 46300 Potomac Run Plaza, Sterling, VA. 20164 (on Rt 7 west of 495). I can pick you up and anyone who wants to can meet us there. Otherwise, somebody come up with something for Friday night!!!
> 
> Tim D.


Two Herfs going here... This does not exclude Saturday night at Signature and Hooters.

Alright!!! Who's up for Friday at That's Amore? What time (6:00 pm)?

1) Tim D.
2) Darrell

.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Bax said:


> Hey Jkorp... "You got anything in that poodle gun for me?" The Tick was the BEST! "Roof Pig, most unexpected.", " MY GOD! It's the Swiss."
> 
> Sorry for the thread jack. No one else understands my Tick humor.


The poodle gun was awesome, that damn Die Fledermaus is a riot. I was watching the episode this morning with the man eating cow.

Back on topic, what is going on Thursday, tomorrow? I can do something tomorrow, but Friday / Sat is just not going to work.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

I've worked it out with the wife if we can do something tomorrow. I get off at 3 and I'll just drive down then. I know it's early but I'll beat the traffic. I'm coming from Timonium where can we meet?


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

1) dwhitacre
2) TriShield-I will try.Saturday is not given for me,sorry.
3) Munkey
4) PitDog
5) Smokin' Machinist - I hope to make it, it's not definite though.
6) RGD - I don't see any reason why I can't make it - aside from the fact I don't know where it's located.



Ron


----------



## rgordin (Jan 6, 2007)

This has gotten a bit confusing - at least to me. Is there anything Thursday? I cannot make Saturday and could only do Friday in Maryland or DC. 

If Darrell is arriving at Dulles at 6, he would be lucky to be checked in and in his room to drop off his luggage at the Bethesda Hyatt by 7:15, and probably closer to 7:30. BWI might shave a few minutes off that. I think Signature closes at 9.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

rgordin said:


> This has gotten a bit confusing - at least to me. Is there anything Thursday? I cannot make Saturday and could only do Friday in Maryland or DC.
> 
> If Darrell is arriving at Dulles at 6, he would be lucky to be checked in and in his room to drop off his luggage at the Bethesda Hyatt by 7:15, and probably closer to 7:30. BWI might shave a few minutes off that. I think Signature closes at 9.


Well damn, I guess it's just not going to work out for me. That sucks.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

jkorp said:


> I've worked it out with the wife if we can do something tomorrow. I get off at 3 and I'll just drive down then. I know it's early but I'll beat the traffic. I'm coming from Timonium where can we meet?


I sent my Phone number! If you send me yours, I'll call when I get in!


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> I sent my Phone number! If you send me yours, I'll call when I get in!


I'll PM it to you, the thing is I'm over an hour away though. So I'll need to be in the area for us to make it work. I don't know the area either. Seems like signature is the place to go.


----------



## rgordin (Jan 6, 2007)

jkorp said:


> I'll PM it to you, the thing is I'm over an hour away though. So I'll need to be in the area for us to make it work. I don't know the area either. Seems like signature is the place to go.


Well, Bethesda Tobacco is about a 10-minute walk from the Hyatt. But we'd only have about an 1.25 hours or so. I was going to suggest my house but it will be too cold to smoke outside. Bethesda Tobacco or Signature is convenient to me. Signature is further away. Either is convenient to me but you've got a long way to come in.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

rgordin said:


> Well, Bethesda Tobacco is about a 10-minute walk from the Hyatt. But we'd only have about an 1.25 hours or so. I was going to suggest my house but it will be too cold to smoke outside. Bethesda Tobacco or Signature is convenient to me. Signature is further away. Either is convenient to me but you've got a long way to come in.


How much further? I can meet you down there earlier. I get off at 3 and will have all that time. I was planning on getting something to eat, stop at my B&M for a smoke and then head down. I could just make my way down there earlier. I'll PM you my cell phone.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Anyone want to post a summary for a latecomer? I just got stuck working part of the weekend so I had to cancel my ski trip. If the time/day is right I may be able to join y'all but I've been trying to figure out what the plans are and the last few pages of this thread confuse the hell out of me. Best I can tell there are three different meetings over the next 3 days... is that right?


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

SO can someone come back with a clear concise schedule of whats going on because I'm completely confused.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

I think that Sat is a firm night for the big herf. Tonight a couple of people that can't make it on the weekend are gonna meet up with Darrel for a couple of hours. I guess at either Bethesda Tobacco or Signature.

I can actually get down there earlier if people want to meet up before Darrell gets in. Seems like Bethesda Tobacco is the closest to his hotel.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

As it stands now, I have the day off tomorrow, so I will be heading down there around lunch time. I'm gonna give Darrell a call tonight or in the morning. The plans right now are that I'm going to swing by the Hyatt (I hope there's not more than one in Bethesda!) and pick up Darrell (he said someone else too, not sure who) then we'll prolly grab something to eat then head up to Bethesday Tobacco. If anyone else wants to meet up there, I figure it will probably be around 11 or 12. Thank goodness for TOM TOM!


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> Two Herfs going here... This does not exclude Saturday night at Signature and Hooters.
> 
> Alright!!! Who's up for Friday at That's Amore? What time (6:00 pm)?


1) Tim D.
2) Darrell
3) Dennis (KoolBooy)

this works out even better for me! See you on Friday !

.


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

Addiction said:


> SO can someone come back with a clear concise schedule of whats going on because I'm completely confused.


looks like there will be TWO HERFS! *

Saturday @ Signature in Rockville, MD.*

AND

*Friday @ That's Amore in Sterling, VA.

*Hopefully he'll be on before his flight to tell us the times. Or someone else can post it up for him.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Wish I could stay in town for the Friday evening herf, but I gotta get back and cook some awesome New York strip. :dr


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

boonedoggle said:


> Wish I could stay in town for the Friday evening herf, but I gotta get back and cook some awesome New York strip. :dr


I can make Friday lunch hour, Friday night at that's amore is pushing it for me though.


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm hoping to make it to Signature's on Saturday, but would probably have to leave around 7:30 to take my wife to dinner. She's working a skating competition from 7Am to 7PM and will be coming home tired and hungry.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

4thtry said:


> I can make Friday lunch hour, Friday night at that's amore is pushing it for me though.


Sweet. I'll PM you my cell


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Who is meeting up this evening?

*rgordin*
*jkorp*
*dwhitacre*

I can get down that way early, like 4 or 5. Does anyone want to meet up before Darrell gets in? Then when he gets to the hotel he can meet up with us.


----------



## rgordin (Jan 6, 2007)

jkorp said:


> Who is meeting up this evening?
> 
> *rgordin*
> *jkorp*
> ...


I can get there around 6 but probably not much earlier. There is a micro-brewry a half-block away that is pretty good, if we can get in. Maybe grab a short smoke, eat and return for when Darrell gets in.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

koolbooy said:


> looks like there will be TWO HERFS! *
> Friday @ That's Amore in Sterling, VA.*


*

Darn! I am headed to a funeral and won't be able to make it, that's like 10 minutes from me!

Have fun and TAKE PICS!

~Mark*


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

So, Saturday at 6 pm signature?


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

tomorrow (Friday) is supposed to be rainy..... Things still a go on Friday despite the weather??


----------



## cigarwife (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey Guys,

This is Darrell's wife. He is stuck in Texas right now on a plane delay. He wanted me to post that so you guys would know. I have no idea right now when he'll be there.


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

cigarwife said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> This is Darrell's wife. He is stuck in Texas right now on a plane delay. He wanted me to post that so you guys would know. I have no idea right now when he'll be there.


hey thanks for the stogies ! (i won the Tatuaje contest a couple of weeks ago) ! :bl


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

Ok so far for *Sat. 6PM at Signature in Rockville*:

1) dwhitacre
2) TriShield-I will try.Saturday is not given for me,sorry.
3) Munkey
4) PitDog
5) Smokin' Machinist - I hope to make it, it's not definite though.
6) RGD - I don't see any reason why I can't make it - aside from the fact I don't know where it's located.

Anyone else? Add your name! Looking forward to seeing everyone who makes it.


----------



## cigarwife (Jan 8, 2008)

Some of you might have heard from Darrell if he has your numbers but here is the updated info:

They cancelled his flight from TX to MD. He will not be able to get on another flight until Saturday morning. So he is stuck in TX but will hopefully be there for the Herf on Saturday. He has a conference in MD but was only looking forward to herfing with you guys! So this really sucks. I will keep updating when I get info.


----------



## cigarwife (Jan 8, 2008)

Just a small update:

He is still in TX. Still won't get a flight to MD til Sat. His phone is also almost dead and his charger is in his suitcase that the airport will not give to him and will be in MD even before him. 

Makes no sense to me. (At least he had his cigars in his carry-on bag:tu)

Anyway, I'm just letting you guys know so if you don't hear from him on the phone you don't think that he just ditched you or something.

Sorry about all of this.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

cigarwife said:


> Just a small update:
> 
> He is still in TX. Still won't get a flight to MD til Sat. His phone is also almost dead and his charger is in his suitcase that the airport will not give to him and will be in MD even before him.
> 
> ...


Sorry for what?It's not his or your fault


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

all that matters is that hes okay! even tho im really sad i wont be able to meet him, since friday was the only day i could. 

i just hope he makes it to MD on time for his conference and he's safe. im still going to cross my fingers to see if i can sneak away on saturday to go to the herf. 

thanks for the update


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

cigarwife said:


> Just a small update:
> 
> He is still in TX. Still won't get a flight to MD til Sat. His phone is also almost dead and his charger is in his suitcase that the airport will not give to him and will be in MD even before him.
> 
> ...


Sorry we missed you Darrell. Rich and I had a helluva time and smoked some great cigars for you.

Rich, that was a goot time, thanks for showing me around Bethesda. I look forward to herfing with you again, maybe at Daves house or back at Bethesda Tobacco.


----------



## rgordin (Jan 6, 2007)

jkorp said:


> Sorry we missed you Darrell. Rich and I had a helluva time and smoked some great cigars for you.
> 
> Rich, that was a goot time, thanks for showing me around Bethesda. I look forward to herfing with you again, maybe at Daves house or back at Bethesda Tobacco.


I really enjoyed meeting Jason (jkorp) :tu and all around had a great time tonight. Jason gifted me a few cigars, we had some good food, good smokes and enjoyed the group at Bethesda Tobacco.

Dave (68TriShield): I told Jason what great herfs you have and I don't think he wants to miss the next one.

And as for you, Darrell, we really missed seeing you. I can't believe you are stuck there until Saturday. Hope something breaks well for you.


----------



## cigarwife (Jan 8, 2008)

As of now the flight is still a go for Saturday morning so Darrell should still be there for the Herf!!

Hope you can make it Koolbooy!!


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

cigarwife said:


> As of now the flight is still a go for Saturday morning so Darrell should still be there for the Herf!!
> 
> Hope you can make it Koolbooy!!


Best thing I've read on this board in two days. Looking forward to HERFing with everyone.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Just found a computer!!!

Sorry for all this mess... glad to see some of you are still Herfing... even if it is without me!

American Air cancelled all out going flights from Dallas yesterday around 4 pm. Thousands of passengers couldn't even find hotel rooms and slept at the airport. 

I at least had a warm bed to sleep in thanks to some quick thinking on my wife's part... she called some of her relatives in the area and they picked me up and gave me a warm place to stay! Too bad I can only pay them in cigars.:r

I will be flying into Baltimore by 9:30 am on Saturday... this was the earliest I could get out. 

My bags will arrive before I do. I don't even have a tooth brush or clean pair of undies until Saturday!

I'm still on for the Signature/Hooters/Signature Herf!:tu Don't worry I'll shower and change before I get there!:r

Darrell


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

glad to hear you'll still be able to make it. Unfortunately I can't make it tomorrow so if you're ever in town again give me a buzz. 

Get here safe darrell, all that matters
Everyone going...have fun and burn one for me.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

4thtry said:


> glad to hear you'll still be able to make it. Unfortunately I can't make it tomorrow so if you're ever in town again give me a buzz.
> 
> Get here safe darrell, all that matters
> Everyone going...have fun and burn one for me.


Sorry that plans went crazy!

We'll smoke one for you!:ss


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

dwhitacre said:


> Sorry that plans went crazy!
> 
> We'll smoke one for you!:ss


you have nothing to be sorry about, just get here safe & enjoy!


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

i had plans to see you tonight at That's Amore, i live in Ashburn, im like 10 minutes away, it wouldve been perfect! 

and like i told u couple of days ago, i cant make it on saturday. i guess im going to have to smoke your gifts :tu lol .......... j/k ............ where there's a will, there's a way. i'll figure something out.

and like my "may brother" 4thtry said, get there safe and enjoy!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Bud!!!

I also have gifts - we'll have to set something up!:tu



koolbooy said:


> i had plans to see you tonight at That's Amore, i live in Ashburn, im like 10 minutes away, it wouldve been perfect!
> 
> and like i told u couple of days ago, i cant make it on saturday. i guess im going to have to smoke your gifts :tu lol .......... j/k ............ where there's a will, there's a way. i'll figure something out.
> 
> and like my "may brother" 4thtry said, get there safe and enjoy!


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

I know a lot of people couldn't make it this weekend due to changing plans or previous engagements.....anyone up for anything next Saturday as well?


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

Darrell,

I was really looking forward to herfin' at That's Amore with you and some of the other primates tonight, but I will definitely be there tomorrow (Sat). On the bright side, at least you'll have a good story to tell when you get home!

BTW, that's one very cool wife you have there bro.:tu You should bring her something extra special nice back from your trip!!! My sister-in-law works at a local jewlery store. Maybe I can get you a discount on a big fat diamond?!?!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

What time are you available for Saturday Darrell?

Also if anyone is interested,I can probably host a few gorillas at my house on Saturday for a "proper" herf.
If not,Signature and Hooters it is...:ss


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Tim D. - I do have a great wife! I would be lost (literally) without her! Diamonds? Sounds like what she likes!!!:tu



Tim D. said:


> Darrell,
> 
> I was really looking forward to herfin' at That's Amore with you and some of the other primates tonight, but I will definitely be there tomorrow (Sat). On the bright side, at least you'll have a good story to tell when you get home!
> 
> BTW, that's one very cool wife you have there bro.:tu You should bring her something extra special nice back from your trip!!! My sister-in-law works at a local jewlery store. Maybe I can get you a discount on a big fat diamond?!?!


I will be available after 5 pm on Saturday! I still don't know how I'm getting from the Hotel to Signtures but I have made it this far? How far would you say it is from the hotel?



68TriShield said:


> What time are you available for Saturday Darrell?
> 
> Also if anyone is interested,I can probably host a few gorillas at my house on Saturday for a "proper" herf.
> If not,Signature and Hooters it is...:ss


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Like I said before,your hotel is right on top of the Metro.Get on (red line)go north a couple stops to Rockville and you'll be 2 blocks away.
You can also call one of us for a lift too


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

That sounds easy enough!!!!:tu

I can't wait!!!



68TriShield said:


> Like I said before,your hotel is right on top of the Metro.Get on (red line)go north a couple stops to Rockville and you'll be 2 blocks away.
> You can also call one of us for a lift too


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

dude, I already said I'd give you a lift...I'll pass right by your hotel en route to signature.


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

Darrell,

Since I offered to chauffer you if we had herfed tonight (I'm still in mourning about that one), I don't mind driving tomorrow, especially if we go to Davie Trishield's Herf Heaven (I can now find Dave's with my eyes closed). You've got my number.



68TriShield said:


> Like I said before,your hotel is right on top of the Metro.Get on (red line)go north a couple stops to Rockville and you'll be 2 blocks away.
> You can also call one of us for a lift too


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry Jeremy!!! I forgot!!!:chk

PM me the plan again, please!:tu

Thank you!!!



jkim05 said:


> dude, I already said I'd give you a lift...I'll pass right by your hotel en route to signature.


Tim D. I'm riding with jkim05! I forgot I had a ride!

Thank you!!!



Tim D. said:


> Darrell,
> 
> Since I offered to chauffer you if we had herfed tonight (I'm still in mourning about that one), I don't mind driving tomorrow, especially if we go to Davie Trishield's Herf Heaven (I can now find Dave's with my eyes closed). You've got my number.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Had a chance to visit Bethesda Tobacco today. I was the only one there initially, so I thought I would have a solo herf! But some old crazy dude came up to the second floor and I chatted with him for a while. I ended up settling on a J. Fuego Gran Reserva Corojo #1. Highly recommended. :ss


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> Had a chance to visit Bethesda Tobacco today. I was the only one there initially, so I thought I would have a solo herf! But some old crazy dude came up to the second floor and I chatted with him for a while. I ended up settling on a J. Fuego Gran Reserva Corojo #1. Highly recommended. :ss


Excellent. When I was there last night with Rich, I had a J. Fuego that was rolled just for the B&M. VERY nice smoke, and Rich hooked me up with another.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Let me know if you cats want to come up...


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Man!!! I'm missing out on some good times!!!:hn



jkorp said:


> Excellent. When I was there last night with Rich, I had a J. Fuego that was rolled just for the B&M. VERY nice smoke, and Rich hooked me up with another.





boonedoggle said:


> Had a chance to visit Bethesda Tobacco today. I was the only one there initially, so I thought I would have a solo herf! But some old crazy dude came up to the second floor and I chatted with him for a while. I ended up settling on a J. Fuego Gran Reserva Corojo #1. Highly recommended. :ss


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> Let me know if you cats want to come up...


I'll spring the possiblity on the wife tomorrow, but like I said, the earliest I could get there would be 8-8:30PM. I think Signature closes at 9, I don't know if it would be worth the trip.

If it looks like I can make it, I'll be in touch.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

jkorp said:


> I'll spring the possiblity on the wife tomorrow, but like I said, the earliest I could get there would be 8-8:30PM. I think Signature closes at 9, I don't know if it would be worth the trip.
> 
> If it looks like I can make it, I'll be in touch.


If he closes at 9 you can follow me home for a smoke if we don't end up there anyway...


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

till what time is the house party? cause if its on till after 9/10 i think i can make it. :tu


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Well I'm open for either or - Dave's or Signatures - soon as someone makes a command decision.


:ss


Ron


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah, I will go anywhere like such as.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

If the wife is good with that, then sign me up!:tu

Should I plan on going back to the Hotel at all???:r



68TriShield said:


> If he closes at 9 you can follow me home for a smoke if we don't end up there anyway...


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

RGD said:


> Well I'm open for either or - Dave's or Signatures - soon as someone makes a command decision.
> 
> :ss
> 
> Ron


:tpd: Sorry to hear about your misfortune Darrell, see you Sat.

Ted


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

Just to state my preference, I'd rather be in rockville, it's just closer to everything for me.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

dwhitacre said:


> If the wife is good with that, then sign me up!:tu
> 
> Should I plan on going back to the Hotel at all???:r


You are the guest of honor Darrell. Make your decision


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

PitDog said:


> Yeah, I will go anywhere like such as.


:r - So that's where you been hiding! Glad to see you are still around - :tu



dwhitacre said:


> If the wife is good with that, then sign me up!:tu





68TriShield said:


> You are the guest of honor Darrell. Make your decision


And heck - I'll even buy the pizza for dinner - (assuming they even have a pizza place near Daves ) !

Ron


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

RGD said:


> :r - So that's where you been hiding! Glad to see you are still around - :tu
> 
> And heck - I'll even buy the pizza for dinner - (assuming they even have a pizza place near Daves ) !
> 
> Ron


I guess I'm following the gorilla herd, but if it's at Dave's, any chance we can start earlier than 6?


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Munkey said:


> any chance we can start earlier than 6? I usually do. I guess I'm following the gorilla herd!


:tpd: There, I fixed it for you! :ss


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

smokin' machinist said:


> :tpd: There, I fixed it for you! :ss


Fixed what? Clicky?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Munkey said:


> I guess I'm following the gorilla herd, but if it's at Dave's, any chance we can start earlier than 6?


It's up to Darrell,where and when.He's the one wearing the party dress 

Jeremy,duly noted Bro.


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

68TriShield said:


> It's up to Darrell,where and when.He's the one wearing the party dress
> 
> Jeremy,duly noted Bro.


Well, that's cool if he wants to wear a dress and all.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Munkey said:


> Fixed what? Clicky?


Instead of following the gorilla herd and going to Dave's, possibly starting before 6, I changed it to say I usually start before 6 from following the gorilla herd.
Bad attempt at humor.


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

smokin' machinist said:


> Instead of following the gorilla herd and going to Dave's, possibly starting before 6, I changed it to say I usually start before 6 from following the gorilla herd.
> Bad attempt at humor.


hahaha

it's friday, i'm so tired it didn't register.


----------



## Sancho Fuente (Oct 22, 2005)

Damn, missed another herf . . . 

Unfortunatly I have a very close friend whos grandfather is currently in ICU, so I have been spending every night with him to keep his mind off of it. Im sorry I can't make this one Darrell, but next time you are in town (or anywhere close for that matter) I'll make sure I'm there. 

Everyone enjoy yourselves, see you all at the next one.


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

K I was getting confused in this post but I think I've got it now:

Meet at Dave's at 6AM for pizza and Gorilla Fingers at his location in Everywhere Like Such As and make sure you wear a dress.

I miss anything?

Ron, your location cracked me up so consider my use of it as kudos to you. And yes, you can't get rid of me that easily.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

PitDog said:


> K I was getting confused in this post but I think I've got it now:
> 
> Meet at Dave's at 6AM for pizza and Gorilla Fingers at his location in Everywhere Like Such As and make sure you wear a dress.
> *
> ...


Well - almost. It's considered bad form to serve Gorilla Fingers before 10am so they won't be served until 11:15. Everything else looks correct -

:ss

Ron


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

Did I miss the herf, or is it going today? If so somebody please post pics as to keep me updated on whats going back in the states. Have fun brothers, and smoke some for me.:ss


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

PitDog said:


> K I was getting confused in this post but I think I've got it now:
> 
> Meet at Dave's at 6AM for pizza and Gorilla Fingers at his location in Everywhere Like Such As and make sure you wear a dress.
> 
> ...


huh?


RGD said:


> Well - almost. It's considered bad form to serve Gorilla Fingers before 10am so they won't be served until 11:15. Everything else looks correct -
> 
> :ss
> 
> Ron


say what?I work in the am guys so come to Rockville and keep me company


ragin' cajun said:


> Did I miss the herf, or is it going today? If so somebody please post pics as to keep me updated on whats going back in the states. Have fun brothers, and smoke some for me.:ss


Hopefully tomorrow Nick,will do


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Dave, it looks like tomorrow I will make it down late. There is a slight chance I'll find a baby sitter to watch the kids for a couple hours until my wife gets home, if so I'll be down there on time.

If you want to PM an address, I'll plug it in the VZ navigator. Either way I'll be in touch tomorrow.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Now I'm wearing a dress?!

My meeting is done by 5:00ish! After that I'm free to Herf and wear a dress!

Darrell

I'm going to bed! G'night!



68TriShield said:


> It's up to Darrell,where and when.He's the one wearing the party dress
> 
> Jeremy,duly noted Bro.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Whats the final decision? If I am hosting a head count would be good...

Location is-

Attendees-
68TriShield


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm in, though it will be late.

Location is-

Attendees-
68TriShield
jkorp


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

I was hoping to meet up with the group at Signatures. Is that still happening?


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

If we have a 9PM time limit and I don't get there until 8PM, I'm not sure it's worth it for me to drive down. So I don't want to influence the herf for my own sake, but Dave's would be my preference. I'd like to drive down and hang out for a couple hours. However, if Signature is better for the group, then definitely do that. Just lmk.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Location is-

Attendees-
68TriShield
jkorp
smokin' machinist


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

tsolomon said:


> I was hoping to meet up with the group at Signatures. Is that still happening?


I was under the impression that it would start at Signature and possibly end at Dave's. I'm a little confused now too.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Sorry I missed Thursday, I ended up leaving work early sick. How was it?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

tsolomon said:


> I was hoping to meet up with the group at Signatures. Is that still happening?





jkorp said:


> If we have a 9PM time limit and I don't get there until 8PM, I'm not sure it's worth it for me to drive down. So I don't want to influence the herf for my own sake, but Dave's would be my preference. I'd like to drive down and hang out for a couple hours. However, if Signature is better for the group, then definitely do that. Just lmk.


We are still waiting to hear from Darrell.I stand ready to do either.Wifey is cool with yall coming up which would be better access to my humidor for PPP's


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

Bax said:


> Sorry I missed Thursday, I ended up leaving work early sick. How was it?


There was no thursday meet. His flight got delayed & didn't get in until today. 
If you want to try something again next saturday for those of us who couldn't make this week, let me know, saturday is prime for me:ss


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

Location is-

Attendees-
68TriShield
jkorp
smokin' machinist
PitDog

I am in for whenever wherever - my wife gave me the night off. Thanks to you and your better half for offering up your place Dave. Sounds like Dave's might be a better option for people's schedules. And I still haven't seen your GS which I'm dying to see. 

Hopefully Darrell can make a final decision so we can solidify the location/plan, get directions etc.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

smokin' machinist said:


> I was under the impression that it would start at Signature and possibly end at Dave's. I'm a little confused now too.


:tu That makes sense, I guess I missed that in the dialog



68TriShield said:


> We are still waiting to hear from Darrell.I stand ready to do either.Wifey is cool with yall coming up which would be better access to my humidor for PPP's


:tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Anyone thats coming and is not sure how to get around,PM me your addys...


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

anyone in the leesburg/ashburn/sterling/ area going? i need you to play mail man for me and pleaseeeeee do me a favor. so if you can please hook me up and do me this favor, please PM


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> We are still waiting to hear from Darrell.I stand ready to do either.Wifey is cool with yall coming up which would be *better access to my humidor for PPP's *


If you keep talking dirty like that I might have to make the drive down from CT again.


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Location is-

Attendees-
68TriShield
jkorp
smokin' machinist
PitDog
Munkey


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

Location is-

Attendees-
68TriShield
jkorp
smokin' machinist
PitDog
Munkey
Tim D.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Just spoke to Dave on the phone - and he said that he spoke to Jeremy who said that he spoke to Darrell who spoke with his other brother Darrell who said that Darrell said that it's going to be at Dave's - around 6pm or so or whenever you get there.

There - that should clear everything up - :ss



Location is- Dave's Home (PM for address/directions if needed)

Attendees-
68TriShield
jkorp
smokin' machinist
PitDog
Munkey
Tim D.
RGD - (Pizza or whatever is still on me - )



Ron


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

Cool see everyone then!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

It looks like Darrell will be here about 6pm everyone.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Just got a call from Darrell wishing me a happy birthday. I really wish I could make it tonight, hell, even up to Dave's house sometime soon. Someone please let Darrell know I have something special for him that I was going to give him yesterday if we could have herfed, but I'll mail to him instead. Have fun! :ss


----------



## cigarwife (Jan 8, 2008)

Hope you guys have fun tonight! If you get Darrell in a dress I want pictures!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

cigarwife said:


> Hope you guys have fun tonight! If you get Darrell in a dress I want pictures!


He's in it now


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

i'm at work now gentelmen, enjoy the smokes & company.
sorry i missed it.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

It was great time last night, met up with some gorillas again and met a couple for the first time. Have an easier time getting home Darrell.
The puff-puff-pizza pass was excellent! :ss


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes, had a great time last night. :ss Thanks to Dave for hosting. Darrell - hope you have a better trip home!


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Despite turning a bit green from the quantity of PPP, I had a great time. When the Snickers bar hit my system, I was all good. I do have to say that Dave's hospitality is unsurpassed. Thanks again everyone. 

oh - Darrell and I took a little wrong turn on the way back to his hotel and he ended up seeing a little of DC. Turns out I'm not a very good taxi. lol Enjoyed the conversation though.


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

glad you guys could make it up! definatly a good time!


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Ditto to what everyone said. Dave is a top notch host. Thanks Dave. Munkey's right the PPP was just insane, there where so many awesome smokes coming from every direction, it was hard to keep track of what was what and where it was to go next, let alone have a free hand :tu.

I had a great time meeting all you guys, and look forward to herfing again, hopefully sooner than later.


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

to bad i missed it  .... i want to see pics!


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

koolbooy said:


> .... i want to see pics!


yes, pics
dont tell me you guys didn't take any pics:cb


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

I will post more later but I wanted all my East Coast BOTL know that I have arrived safely home!:tu

I am exhausted and in need of some serious R and R!!!

Still haven't seen my suitcase. I think we should turn the dang thing into a box pass. If my suitcase shows up at your door make sure you take something, leave something and pass it on to another deserving gorilla!:r


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

dwhitacre said:


> I will post more later but I wanted all my East Coast BOTL know that I have arrived safely home!:tu
> 
> I am exhausted and in need of some serious R and R!!!
> 
> Still haven't seen my suitcase. I think we should turn the dang thing into a box pass. If my suitcase shows up at your door make sure you take something, leave something and pass it on to another deserving gorilla!:r


Hope your voice is recovering. It was great to connect. Sorry about the 'tour'.


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

I had a great time at what I'm calling "The Darrell Herf", even tho it was at Dave's Herf Heaven. Many thanks to Dave for his endless hospitality and generosity! And congratulations to Dave for being promoted to moderator. Just what you needed Dave, more responsibilities!!! Here are some pics I took at the herf.

The primates arrive.

That's Darrell in the hat. He was speechless, quite literally, 'cause he had the worst case of laringitis (sp?) I've ever heard. All those planes and airports are murder! But we made him feel better by bombing his ass off, which of course is alway fun.

I want to thank the gorilla on Darrell's right (my old brain has long since forgotten his name) and the other guys for all the great stogies. Much appreciated!!!









Herfin' at its finest!


















Sometimes the smoke gets a little thick at Dave's Herf Heaven.









Lastly, the famous Buick (Tri-shield) you've heard so much about. Dave says it has a 455 C.I. motor, which is why he just had the drum brakes on the front replaced with new disk brakes. You gotta have some way to stop all those ponies!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Thanks for the pics Tim,it was great seeing you...


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

68TriShield said:


> Thanks for the pics Tim,it was great seeing you...


Looks like everyone had a kick ass time.
glad to see it:tu


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Thats great! Exactly as it was smokey, laid back and a good time.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Great Pictures Tim D.!!!:tu

I look like I'm stoned!!! How did you do that? Photoshop?

You bet I got my butt bombed-off real good... Sorry that some sticks got polished off before I could shoot the pictures.

Enjoy the Herf Bomb P0RN:

























Many thanks to Dave, Ted, Ron, Jeremy, Tim, Jeff, Jason, and Kelsey for the great Herf Bombs.

I had a great time.:tu I can say without hesitation that the Herf was the best thing that happened to me on the trip!!!!:r

Thank you Dave (and family) for Hosting, and thanks guys for making this left coast gorilla feel welcome!!!:tu

.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Looks like you guys had a blast, sorry I missed it. That Buick could make a fine ashtray. Pop the top and see how long it takes to fill up. :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Bax said:


> Looks like you guys had a blast, sorry I missed it. That Buick could make a fine ashtray. Pop the top and see how long it takes to fill up. :tu


WTH Dude!


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm a Chevy guy, so I have to give a little rub to the Buick.:ss

Good thing you didn't have a Mustang!


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

great pics ! lol .... jeff and darrell looked toasted :r

glad u guys had a great time, glad you made it home safe Darrell!


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

68TriShield said:


> WTH Dude!


Ouch.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Bax said:


> I'm a Chevy guy, so I have to give a little rub to the Buick.:ss
> 
> Good thing you didn't have a Mustang!


The wife had a 02 GT Conv...


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Guys,

My voice is back and my luggage arrived this week!!!

All is right with the world!!!

Thanks again for showing me such wonderful East Coast hospitality!!!:tu

dwhitacre


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

dwhitacre said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> My voice is back and my *luggage arrived this week*!!!
> 
> ...


WOW! That is some service. 
Glad to hear all is back to normal Darrell.


----------

